# Rubber Straps With Diy Added Holes



## chris r (Oct 17, 2011)

I recently sold a rubber Tag F1 strap on fleabay, as it came as an extra strap with the watch and I didn't really want to use it.

Anyway, the guy that bought it has sent it back as I hadn't realised that the previous owner has punched a couple of extra holes at the top part of the strap (heading towards the wider part of the strap). How narrow was this guy's wrist!?!?!

As he probably did it with a scalpel the holes are hard to see, but if you bend the strap, there they are in there untidy glory. I'm a bit ticked off as I have to refund the ebay guy Â£50, but I couldn't argue as I hadn't really noticed the holes in the first place.

The question is, would these holes weaken the strap at all? Should I just bin it?


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

Don't bin it, it has a value even though its been butchered.

A decent hole pinch of the type used for leather straps should improve matters, and should stop the "slits" from lengthening.

Ask the buyer if he'll agree to the transaction being cancelled (he should do if you've refunded him), and at least you'll get your ebay selling fees back.


----------



## chris r (Oct 17, 2011)

Big Bad Boris said:


> Don't bin it, it has a value even though its been butchered.
> 
> A decent hole pinch of the type used for leather straps should improve matters, and should stop the "slits" from lengthening.
> 
> Ask the buyer if he'll agree to the transaction being cancelled (he should do if you've refunded him), and at least you'll get your ebay selling fees back.


Good tip about the auction fees, I'll sort that but out.


----------

